# HO SLot Car Shows



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,


No not the kind of show where you drive cross country to purchase that missing piece for your collection but the kind of show where you go to the collisium to see all the cool real 1:1 cars. But in this case they are HO Scale (No scale discussion at this time  ) cars that you mail in to be judged.

A new HO Site has been created it is for holding Ho Slot Car Shows. A type of Virtual Car Show. The first show is Asylum Racings Local Short Track showcasing Vintage and Modern Local Short Track Cars. Show entrants must arrive at Glen Oswald's by Oct 15th to be photographed and placed in the show room.

There are photo Albums for the modeler to place any photos of their entrants as they are being built and to share any other Short Track car they have form the past.


This site will be available to anyone that wants to host a Car Show in the future. Contact me and we will set things up for you.

I will also be posting entrants photos here as Glenngets then ready,

Below is the updated Rules that Reflect the new site


Having fun as always

Roger Corrie



The 2007

Asylum Racing / HO Slot Car Modeling 

Concourse Contest

brought to you by HO Slot Car Shows
Oct 15, 2007
(All entries must be postmarked by this date)

Winners announced on Halloween Night

Rules and Classes:

All cars must represent a Local Short Track Race Car


All cars must be built out of either a modified hard plastic (JL, Aurora, Atlas, TOMY, Lifelike etc.) or a modified resin body any manufacturer or scratch build of sheet styrene or other similar plastic and Lexan (but keep in mind the cars will be judged on Detail, Originality, and Finish)

Cars maybe built on any HO scale chassis; each car must be able to run on a standard HO track.

If modeling an actual car please include a photograph so the car can be judged on how close you are able to replicate the car in scale. (Cars do not have to be replicas of real cars)

A written description of what modification was done and the materials used must be included with each car.

NO NASCAR
(May be a future competition)

NO Diecast Metal 

Classes: 

The first class will be Vintage Cars Pre 1970:

These may include Track Roadsters, Early Modifieds, Early Stock Cars (40`s and 50`s Fords, Mercury's, Chevy's full fendered), Midgets, Indy Roadsters, Super Modifieds pre 1970 or any other car that can be documented (with Photo) that ran pre 1970 on local short tracks.

The second class will be Modern short track cars post 1970:

These may include, Asphalt modifieds, DIRT Modifieds, Sprint Cars, Midgets, Super Modifieds (I want to see if someone can build a realistic looking HO scale super mod), Local Bomber Stock Car, Demolition Derby Cars (include crash damage), DIRT Late Models or any other car that can be documented with pictures from a short track.

Prizes and Awards: 

Trophies will be awarded for First place in each category along with a trophy for best paint.

I will be building A HOCOC legal Brass Pan Coupe Class Car- The car will have a jig blueprinted AFX chassis with a Super II brush system, A full Brass pan and pickup, 3.5 ohm armature, Matched JL magnets and a custom Asylum designed Corrie cast T-Bird body -This will be awarded to the "Best of show Winner".

An Asylum custom-built Sheet Styrene DIRT Modified with a JL chassis will be awarded to the "Viewers Choice Winner".

All the cars will be photographed and posted with a description on The HO SLot Car Show web site In a Concourse photo file. Participants may log on and vote for their favorites using a poll that will be set up on the site.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hoslotcarshow

Entry Fee is $10.00 so that I will be able to mail all the cars back insured just in case.

Cars will be mailed to:

Glenn Oswald
50 Lee Farm Drive
Southbury, Conn 06488 USA
Should you have any questions I can be contacted at [email protected]

Many Thanks to Roger Corrie 
http://www.vabeachho.com/
[email protected]

GiperJet - a Ebay HO Modeler
HO-models - a Ebay HO Modeler
and Bill Kurtz of Slotstockers for making this contest possible.
More sponsors will be announced as they are brought on board.


Good Luck and Happy Modeling


----------

